# Trying to Find something??!?!?!?!



## ashley-renea

How do I go about finding...a marriage/couple support group? Or Maybe marriage counseling? Where do I even start??


----------



## Cgreene21

I was fortunate enough to have a program offered through work that set me up with a counslor. Also, a quick google search for "marriage counseling" brought up a pretty good list for my area.


----------



## WantsHappiness

I actually searched the parent site to this forum and that’s where I found our marriage counselor. Unfortunately without someone you can turn to for a personal referral I think you might need to get out the phone book. I know the two counselors I looked at had websites which gave a clue as to their credentials and their approach to counseling which assisted in making the decision of which one to see.


----------



## Blanca

I just looked up who accepted our insurance. it only takes a few sessions to see if you like them or not. you can always change.


----------

